# Galvonised/Welded or not?



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh, and also what do you think about the PVC coated stuff? Would that be fox proof?


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Do not us chicken wire OR PVC coated wire. Neither are safe for your bunny. I suggest checking out KW Cages (KW Cages - Rabbit Cages, Rabbit Supplies, Rabbit Housing) - at least get the kind of wire they use. 

I raised show rabbits as well as pet rabbits for many years. Rabbits need reliable WIRE (not wooden) floors with deep enough drop pans that they aren't stepping in poo or urine all the time. Wood is bound to get chewed up and worn out as well as hold urine. Use metal that is thoroughly cleaned. 

It is important also for outdoor rabbits to have shelter. An enclosed area made of wood may be cheaper, but you will pay more in the long run replacing it. 

Hope I helped..


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

RunSlideStop said:


> Do not us chicken wire OR PVC coated wire. Neither are safe for your bunny. I suggest checking out KW Cages (KW Cages - Rabbit Cages, Rabbit Supplies, Rabbit Housing) - at least get the kind of wire they use.
> 
> I raised show rabbits as well as pet rabbits for many years. Rabbits need reliable WIRE (not wooden) floors with deep enough drop pans that they aren't stepping in poo or urine all the time. Wood is bound to get chewed up and worn out as well as hold urine. Use metal that is thoroughly cleaned.
> 
> ...


So, I should be going with the Galvonised/Welded wire then, thank you.

Yes I know all of that, I am not a bunny novice, just wanted a little advice about the materials because I am not a DIY person :wink:


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Apologize for sounding snotty 

Galvanized wire is your best bet, and I would give it a good clean before assembling; sometimes I have found them kind of greasy/grimey. 

Looking forward to pics of finished product!

What kind of rabbit/s do you have?


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Also, if your cage/run is going to be on the ground, I am sure you are aware that wire on the ground under the dirt (if it is permanent) is a good idea. No burrowing in or out.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

RunSlideStop said:


> Apologize for sounding snotty
> 
> Galvanized wire is your best bet, and I would give it a good clean before assembling; sometimes I have found them kind of greasy/grimey.
> 
> ...


That's okay, no need to apologise! I am the same sometimes, only want what is best for the animals in question. 

I think I might get my boyfriend to build it, I think the finished product would be much better! :shock:


I just have the one now, he is called Gizmo. He is coming up to 2 years old and he is a Lionhead cross.

Just for cuteness, here is was at 12 weeks old:










And here are a couple I have of him now, almost 2 years old:


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

What a CUTIE! He looks Lionhead/Rex or Hotot cross to me. I remember when Lionheads first started getting popular. :| Eek! They were like designer dogs! He is cute though!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

RunSlideStop said:


> What a CUTIE! He looks Lionhead/Rex or Hotot cross to me. I remember when Lionheads first started getting popular. :| Eek! They were like designer dogs! He is cute though!


I was thinking about Rex because his fur is so unbelievably soft! But then I have seen some Lionhead x Lop that look like him too. I'm not sure, whatever he is, he is my baby!

I got him from my college when he was 12 weeks old, he was the last left of the litter, and definitely the cutest!


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

I figured Rex because of his colouring, though he could really be just about anything. Lionheads are super soft; is his fur almost like.. velvety? Rex fur is so hard to explain.. it is plush and very fine..


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

RunSlideStop said:


> I figured Rex because of his colouring, though he could really be just about anything. Lionheads are super soft; is his fur almost like.. velvety? Rex fur is so hard to explain.. it is plush and very fine..


He has fine hair, but a lot of it! His coat is very thick, but the hairs are fine, if that makes sense? And yes, he does feel almost velvety


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I used to raise netherland dwarf rabbits when I was in high school... I miss them. I've often mentioned getting rabbits again, but unfortunately my husband is NOT on board with that idea. 

My dad and I built all the cages ourselves and we used galvanized wire, it worked very well. We built hutch boxes that we could remove from the cage for cleaning - very handy since they aren't always good at pooping where they're supposed to 

There's nothing cuter than a baby bunny!


----------



## WTFCas (Jun 11, 2012)

What an adorable bunny! I've got a lionhead cross as well and I'd love to see pics of the finished product. I've debated building an outdoor run but its so hot and humid in east Tennessee that I'd feel bad putting her outside right now. It's 90+ here on top of sauna like humidity. ):
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

WTFCas said:


> What an adorable bunny! I've got a lionhead cross as well and I'd love to see pics of the finished product. I've debated building an outdoor run but its so hot and humid in east Tennessee that I'd feel bad putting her outside right now. It's 90+ here on top of sauna like humidity. ):
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah they do suffer with the heat really bad. To keep my bunny cool I have a ceramic tile (they always stay cool), sometimes I freeze a bottle of water and he lays against that, always make sure his water is cold, and I always make sure he can find shade.

At the moment I am still trying to find the materials!


----------



## WTFCas (Jun 11, 2012)

Try Tractor Supply Co. I work there and stock tons of different sizes of galvanized wire that's sturdy enough to keep the rabbit in and other things out. As far as keeping him cool I can't help there. I keep Marceline (bun) inside free roaming my bedroom. Thank goodness she's mostly litter box trained.lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

